# Bams Unholy Union!



## xsnowwhite (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay so personally i LOVED viva la bam, and i was majorly sad when they cancelled it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways is anyone else as excited as me about the new show premiering tuesday?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haha 

Oh & sorry if theres already soemthing on this topic but i never saw one so i made one lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 14, 2007)

hahahah I just saw the episode when she has her Bridal shower and Bam picks her up in a carriage with a purple painted horse dressed as a unicorn.. 

"His name is Humphrey and He came from the sky" 

hahah I laughed for a whole minute when he said that

Bam may be a jackass..(arr excuse the pun) but he seems to be incredibly sweet to Missy.


----------



## sharyn (Mar 14, 2007)

I loooved viva la Bam and cant wait to see"unholy union" in tv. 

Don Vito kinda scares me, but still... gotta love BamBam. Besides, he's a huge HIM fan, and people who like HIM rock(harrr harrrr harrrrrrr)


----------



## medusalox (Mar 14, 2007)

But....*I* wanted to marry Bam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that show, though!


----------



## Professor Fate (Mar 15, 2007)

bam sucks and so does his show.

everything is scripted and fake........boring lame ass television.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_bam sucks and so does his show.

everything is scripted and fake........boring lame ass television._

 
I Disagree.. CKY, was not scripted, Things didnt become scripted until Johnny Knoxville entered the scene.

perhaps this new show is scripted however. So was Jackass. 

CKY, unscripted.


----------



## sharyn (Mar 16, 2007)

...Prof. Fate!! Thank you for enlightening me. I really really thought that it was aaaaall a huuuge coincidence, you know, the cameras, the jokes, it was all there by fluke. I cannot tell you how disgusted I am by Bam Margera for actually PLANNING all these things. What was he thinking? "Lets make a show that entertains people!" ?! Good Lord, how irresponsible of him!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm not as excited, because celebrity couples on reality tv don't fare well. I don't know why, but I kind of like Bam, even though I feel bad for his parents and Don Vito. Well, not too bad, because they probably get paid well enough for all the stuff on the show


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Mar 16, 2007)

i like missy they seem really cute together!!!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know... I've never been a huge fan of Bam. I just wish April will come to her senses soon and drop-kick him in the face.

And yeah, knowing that everything is scripted kinda ruined it for me :/ It's not even improv sometimes, just script. And it shows.
They seem to be funny guys though.


----------



## Professor Fate (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I Disagree.. CKY, was not scripted, Things didnt become scripted until Johnny Knoxville entered the scene.

perhaps this new show is scripted however. So was Jackass. 

CKY, unscripted._

 


tell me something that i didn't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cky = good (i like how cky the band always gets the bad rap of riding on bam's coat tails when it was actually bam that used their name for his movies)

anything that bam has done in the last 5 years = steaming pile of self indulged crap.


----------



## Professor Fate (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_...Prof. Fate!! Thank you for enlightening me. I really really thought that it was aaaaall a huuuge coincidence, you know, the cameras, the jokes, it was all there by fluke. I cannot tell you how disgusted I am by Bam Margera for actually PLANNING all these things. What was he thinking? "Lets make a show that entertains people!" ?! Good Lord, how irresponsible of him!!_

 

was that supposed to be subtle sarcasm?....i'm guessing not, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i feel sorry for the lower IQ idiots that are entertained by this shit of show.


----------



## kimb (Apr 30, 2007)

wow... i guess i shouldnt mention...im friends with all of these people nor should i mention I am in some parts of unholy union.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 30, 2007)

Namedropping is really uncool.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Namedropping is really uncool. _

 





  hahaha.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 2, 2007)

But anyway, Bam drives me nuts! He has the worst case of A.D.D that I have ever seen. He should count himself lucky that he found someone of the opposite sex that is willing to spend time putting up with his child like shenanigans.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 2, 2007)

It was funny how one of his chums said on the last wedding day show, "they should have called this show my future ex".
They were all pretty pessimistic about his marraige. I think his wife is a very sweet girl, hopefully he treats her well.
For some reason I don't think Bam's wild streak is over.
I saw the episode where she cut a pumpkin in half with a huge sword.
That was awesome.Haha...anyway...I wish them luck.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 13, 2007)

i'm completely obsessed with BUU [and pretty much anything bam] i seriously cannot stop watching it


----------

